# Melbourne cup day I'll be fishing



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

If anyone is interested I will be having a fish on Melbourne cup day probably Botany Bay around Molineaux point, see if I cant interest some Kings. Will launch around 5.00am in Yarra Bay near Bear Island.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good luck Russ. I'll be in KL


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Thats about the time my bro has to leave to Occy, so no worries there mate. Have to go with him otherwise :roll: well, you know what the big boats like. :idea: I spose I could tie it to the car and drag it home 

 fishing Russ


----------

